# Anyone on t-mobile get wallet working?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I keep getting this.. Then when I click ok it closes... I tried clearing the cache.. No gooo










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------

